# Good day/bad day lol



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Vid of some big Can Am's crossing a tricky water hole





 
Rear diff blew and broke the adc neck off the front diff. I'm putting in Scrambler diffs so no more adc


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

crack - POW!  never a good thing!


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Sounds expensive!! Good thing there was a Can Am to pull ya around lol


----------

